# se è per questo



## zipp404

Mi chiedo che s'intenda con l'espressione _se è per questo_ nel contesto citato e come parafrasarla.

Ero al mare.  Luisa mi vide e mi salutò.  [Mi chiese] si ero solo.  Sì, ero solo. 
Ah, lei era qui al mare da sola?  Con Michele avevano dei problemi?  
E chi non ne avrebbe avuti di problemi, con Michele.  Anche con lei, _se è per questo_. 

_*Grazie!*_


----------



## Passante

Significa che probabilmente Michele è un attaccabrighe o semplicemente ha un carattere difficile e _'se vogliamo dirla tutta'_ ha un carattere difficile anche lei o comun que è facile avere problemi anche con lei.

se è per questo (questo indica avere problemi con qualcuno) anche con lei - se ne hanno (sottinteso)


----------



## infinite sadness

Significa: se dobbiamo parlare di persone con le quali non è difficile avere problemi, anche con Luisa chiunque avrebbe problemi.


----------



## zipp404

Riprendo questa vecchia discussione sulla locuzione *se è per questo *e vorrei farvi due domande a riguardo.


Che cosa s’intende essattamente con _se è per questo_ nei contesti sottostanti?
Come parafrasereste la locuzione in ognuno dei seguenti casi?

*Primo contesto*

La madre del conte Ristori ha invitato la contessa Lucrezia van Necker, la ex fidanzata di suo figlio, a un ballo.  Da quando Lucrezia entra nel salone, il conte Ristori non riesce a distogliere gli occhi da lei.

Conte Giulio Drago:  Non credo ai miei occhi.  Hai invitato anche lei?

Conte Ristori:  È stata un’idea di mia madre.

Conte Giulio Drago:  È ancora molto bella.

Conte Ristori:  Lo è sempre stata e purtroppo lo sa.

Conte Giulio Drago:  Certo.  Se penso che l’hai avuta tra le tue mani…

Conte Ristori:  Zitto Giulio.  C’è suo marito [il conte Beauville] ...

(*1*) Conte Giulio Drago:  *Se è per questo*, non sto dicendo nulla che il conte Beauville non sappia già.  A quanto si dice in giro, la tua Lucrezia è uno spirito piuttosto “passionale”, non so se mi spiego … Ah già, è vero, scordavo tu la conosci molto meglio di me.

(*2*) Conte Ristori:  Credevo di conoscerla.  Credevo anche di amarla, *se è per questo*.


*Secondo contesto*

Il corpo di una serva, la moglie del nobie Antonio Ceppi, viene ritrovato abbandonato senza vita in riva a un lago.  Il conte Ristori e una delle governante del castello ne parlano.

Governante:  Povero Antonio.  Ha sacrificato a questo amore tutto quello che aveva.  Ha combattuto contro tutti … Non meritava un destino così crudele.

Conte Ristori:  Antonio sapeva che cosa rischiava, quando ha deciso di andare contro le leggi.

Governante:  Era molto innamorato …

(*3*) Conte Ristori:  Lo è ancora *se è per questo*.  Non vorrei essere al suo posto.  Sapete, io non lo giudico.  Tutti facciamo fesserie in amore.  L’importante è fermarsi in tempo.

*Grazie*


----------



## Pietruzzo

Puoi sostituirlo con "veramente/in realtà"


----------



## ohbice

Se si tratta di questo, se il problema è questo.
" .... Giulio.  C’è suo marito [il conte Beauville] ...
*Conte Giulio Drago*:  Oh, be', anche se il marito è presente non vedo il problema, non sto dicendo nulla che il Conte...".

*"Governante*:  Era molto innamorato …
*Conte Ristori*:  Lo è ancora se lo vuoi sapere (se la questione è questa).  Non vorrei essere al suo posto ...".

In genere è un'espressione che si usa per confermare/attestare un fatto, una situazione.


----------



## zipp404

Pietruzzo, Ohbice, _*grazie *_per il vostro aiuto.

Pare che la locuzione *se è per quest**o* abbia un significato generale, approssimativo, che assume un significato molto più *preciso *secondo il contesto particolare di cui fa parte.

Se posso, vorrei porre un'altra domanda.


Nell’espressione “*se è per questo*” la parola “*questo*” è un pronome usato per riferirsi a un antecedente specifico, ossia "*al contenuto semantico* *di cui si è già parlato*”?


Se questo non è il caso, “*questo*” sta per che cosa?


Se invece però nell’espressione “*se è per questo*”, "*questo*" è un pronome il cui antecedente equivale a “*quello di cui si è già parlato*”, qual è l’antecedente specifico nel caso № 2 di cui sopra, cioè, nel seguente scambio?

*Conte Giulio Drago*:  [ … ] A quanto si dice in giro, la tua Lucrezia è uno spirito piuttosto “passionale”, non so se mi spiego … Ah già, è vero, scordavo tu la conosci molto meglio di me.

*Conte Ristori*:  Credevo di conoscerla.  Credevo anche di amarla, *se è per questo*.

*Grazie*


----------



## Starless74

Ciao zipp404,
Nel secondo caso ha anche un significato rafforzativo: sto confermando/ammettendo che la conosco o credevo di conoscerla (cioè il contenuto semantico della frase precedente) ma non solo: ammetto anche che credevo di amarla.


----------



## zipp404

_*Grazie*_, Starless.  

È un’espressione con un siginificato astratto ed elusivo che spesso mi risulta oscuro e incomprensibile.


----------



## lorenzos

zipp404 said:


> È un’espressione con un significato astratto ed elusivo che spesso mi risulta oscuro e incomprensibile.


Se è per questo, caro Zipp... solo il contesto e la pratica la rendono comprensibile. Es.
- Vai mangiare là? Ma è carissimo!
- Se è per questo, i soldi li ho.
- Vai mangiare là? Paolo ha detto che è carissimo!​- Se è per questo, ha detto pure che si mangia male.​


----------



## zipp404

lorenzos said:


> Se è per questo, caro Zipp... solo il contesto e la pratica la rendono comprensibile. Es.
> - Vai mangiare là? Ma è carissimo!
> - Se è per questo, i soldi li ho.
> - Vai mangiare là? Paolo ha detto che è carissimo!​- Se è per questo, ha detto pure che si mangia male.​



*Grazie *Lorenzos.

Ci provo a parafrasarle

- Vai mangiare là? Ma è carissimo!
- *Se è per questo* (= sarà carissimo ma ciononostante), i soldi li ho.

- Vai mangiare là? Paolo ha detto che è carissimo!
- *Se è per questo* (= Sì, ha detto che è carissimo e) ha detto pure che si mangia male (sottinteso = ma a dirla tutta non mi importa cosa dice lui, comunque io ci vado a mangiare)

Le ho capite e parafrasate più o meno correttamente?


----------



## lorenzos

Bravo Zipp404, promosso!
-------
*Ci* *P*rovo a parafrasarle (oppure, ma è una costruzione ricercata: "Ci provo*,* a parafrasarle")


----------



## Olaszinhok

zipp404 said:


> Vai mangiare là?


Scusate, ma non manca la preposizione _a?_ "Vai *a *mangiare là" Pensavo che fosse una svista, ma siccome lo vedo ripetere più volte...


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> Scusate, ma non manca la preposizione _a?_ "Vai *a *mangiare là" Pensavo che fosse una svista, ma siccome lo vedo ripetere più volte...


 Mi sono fatto la stessa domanda...


----------



## lorenzos

Olaszinhok said:


> Scusate, ma non manca la preposizione _a?_ "Vai *a *mangiare là"


Chiedo umilmente scusa, è proprio una svista che anche Zipp non deve aver notato.


----------



## bearded

Sei perdonato.


----------



## zipp404

lorenzos said:


> Bravo Zipp404, promosso!
> -------
> *Ci* *P*rovo a parafrasarle (oppure, ma è una costruzione ricercata: "Ci provo*,* a parafrasarle")



*Grazie*


----------

